# Dixie Bowhunter Jamboree



## Monster02 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Monster02 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Monster02 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Monster02 (Aug 12, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Tadder (Aug 23, 2019)

ttt


----------



## Tadder (Aug 24, 2019)

Great job folks, Awesome corse and lots of fun, well run clean shoot. Look forward to coming back to shoot with y'all, Great Folks Good job with y'alls S3DA. Had a Great time, maybe I'll shoot better next time.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 26, 2019)

Good to see you there Tadder!


----------



## Tadder (Aug 26, 2019)

watermedic said:


> Good to see you there Tadder!


YES IT was good too be out with Sam having fun shooten. looking forward too see him shoot his 1st ASA PRO/AM as a PRO. Been a long wait but well worth the wait. Good too see a lot of folks we don't get to see . Had a Blast with y'all. He still can't believe he blowed the shoot on the Iron pig LOL. WE still lol about that. Hate we lost that ASA SHOOT down there it was a nice place hear they cutting all them big beautiful trees. SAD.Good luck hunting .


----------

